
Roundup may cause half of all children to have autism by 2025 (2014) - maxwell
https://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mit-researcher-glyphosate-herbicide-will-cause-half-of-all-children-to-have-autism-by-2025/
======
jareds
The link should be changed to the following. [https://www.snopes.com/fact-
check/glyphosatan/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/glyphosatan/)

------
_Schizotypy
Organic food actually causes autism, not glyphosate

[https://us-east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-production/uploads/images/...](https://us-
east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-
production/uploads/images/graphics/news/autismcause.jpg)

/s

